# Albino Espeon - The 4th experiment.



## WolfGlow (May 6, 2010)

This is the 4th time trying to make a fursuit, but first time making a feline :3
Im pretty gappy with it so far, but there may be something I must change first.

and yeah, the ears are suppose to be big... its a bit of fennec fox in it.. xDD lawl.

anyways, pictures!
http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/126/c/5/Albino_Espeon_WIP_by_AcidPaw.jpg

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3817415

thanks for atleast looking... x3

And also, as a little note. Im 14 xD so dont critizise me to hard. since Im not as awesome as all of yewww xD


----------



## RoseHexwit (May 6, 2010)

It looks great so far. :3


----------



## DaxCyro (May 6, 2010)

Good luck Wolfglow.
Also fun to see how thing goes for our NP furbuilders


----------



## Flarveon (May 10, 2010)

WolfGlow said:


> This is the 4th time trying to make a fursuit, but first time making a feline :3
> Im pretty gappy with it so far, but there may be something I must change first.
> 
> and yeah, the ears are suppose to be big... its a bit of fennec fox in it.. xDD lawl.
> ...



Now i've foamed a few heads (never furred them) but those ears look mightly big, and espeons ears are more tall than wide, so just shorten them width wise and all should be good, maybe 1-1.5" off and you should do well


----------



## Garreth (May 10, 2010)

Eh... I don't see an espeon when I look at that, tbh. I'd rather judge it when it is complete rather then if it were still WIP.


----------



## Cloudy (May 10, 2010)

It's hard for me to see it as an Espeon when it's not purple XD But I can see how you've got the tufts on the side of its face like an Espeon, and it looks like you're doing pretty well on all the construction and stuff^^ 
My recommendation is to not make the eyes so cartoony like fursuits tend to be. It's only my opinion, but having the eyes of an Espeon would cinch it as being an Espeon to me. I can't really imagine an Espeon with cartoony eyes- they always seem more serious, and even as Pokemon they have more definitive eyes.
Just my opinion, though^^ I wish you luck with your endeavour, you're certainly off to a good start.


----------

